# This is what happens when take the law into your own hands [emoji23]



## SadSavage1 (Apr 21, 2019)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-immigration-militia-idUSKCN1RW0O5

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 21, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-immigration-militia-idUSKCN1RW0O5
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Kinda looks like soiled ass 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 21, 2019)

It's a sad little kid who has to quote himself.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 21, 2019)

?A well-regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.?





The guy was arrested for possession of a firearm by a felon.  The arrest had nothing to do with their activities at the border.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Swiper said:


> ?A well-regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong swiper you missed the point of the article...These are regular people detaining and arresting people at the border this millita has no authority or right to do so. Impersonating an officer,let the border patrol do their job.Everyone has the right to keep and bear arms just don't go trying do the border patrol's job!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 22, 2019)

What happened to citizens arrest ? I think they were helping.  It's not as if they had their own jail built.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 22, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> What happened to citizens arrest ? I think they were helping.  It's not as if they had their own jail built.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


This is why
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 22, 2019)

They wonder why the country is going to shit . Jesus Christ more loopholes to arrest the do gooder than deport the ass hole entering illegally 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Apr 22, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Wrong swiper you missed the point of the article...These are regular people detaining and arresting people at the border this millita has no authority or right to do so. Impersonating an officer,let the border patrol do their job.Everyone has the right to keep and bear arms just don't go trying do the border patrol's job!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



how am I wrong?  he was arrested for possession of a firearm and ammunition by a felon. That?s all the charges that were against him.


I know the point of the article but he wasn?t arrested for detaining illegal immigrants. he was arrested for possession of a firearm and ammunition by a felon.  why didn?t they charge him for illegally detaining illegal immigrants ?


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Swiper said:


> how am I wrong?  he was arrested for possession of a firearm and ammunition by a felon. That?s all the charges that were against him.
> 
> 
> I know the point of the article but he wasn?t arrested for detaining illegal immigrants. he was arrested for possession of a firearm and ammunition by a felon.  why didn?t they charge him for illegally detaining illegal immigrants ?


My bad swiper yeah they arrested him for being a felon in possession of a firearm that's a way bigger charge than detaining immigrants, regardless the state was already targeting this leader of this so called millita now they are going after the rest of this millita..

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> My bad swiper yeah they arrested him for being a felon in possession of a firearm that's a way bigger charge than detaining immigrants, regardless the state was already targeting this leader of this so called millita now they are going after the rest of this millita..
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Are they now?


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Are they now?


https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/23/us/new-mexico-militia-border.html

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 24, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/23/us/new-mexico-militia-border.html
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



What have they done that's illegal?  They are being wrongly targeted by the government.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> What have they done that's illegal?  They are being wrongly targeted by the government.


Impersonating an officer is a felony.You go and do citizens arrests on someone see what happens?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 26, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Impersonating an officer is a felony.You go and do citizens arrests on someone see what happens?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



They aren't impersonating anyone.  They are detaining the illegals until the border patrol can pick them up.  Citizens arrest depends on the jurisdiction, which varies from state to state and from municipality to municipality.  It's gotta be tough for you being a Mexican't.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> They aren't impersonating anyone.  They are detaining the illegals until the border patrol can pick them up.  Citizens arrest depends on the jurisdiction, which varies from state to state and from municipality to municipality.  It's gotta be tough for you being a Mexican't.


Well then go join them and do me favor?Stay there!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Well then go join them and do me favor?Stay there!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



That's witty.  Take you a couple hours to come up with that?


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> That's witty.  Take you a couple hours to come up with that?


See simpleton you're dealing with a smart homie from the hood,oh you thought we were stupid?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> That's witty.  Take you a couple hours to come up with that?


Where you at?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------

